# Moving Day Aproaching



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

Were moving haha well i wonder what the birds will think of their new home? soon i will be able to get them a new cage without it having any plastic bottom all metal! momma was laughing at me because i was excited to get it.  and im gonna get me a piano haha the birds is gonna either like it or hate it haha hopefully like because i can learn new songs they love music and when i play the one song ive learned so well see :dunno: :laughing: but where was i oh moving well we are moving back to where we were 3 years ago but we fixed the place up more and it looks wonderful im excited to move!!


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

Good luck with the move!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope everything goes well. 
Remember your budgies may be stressed by all of the activity and excitement accompanying the move.

I would suggest you cover the top and three sides of their cage and play some quiet music for them while the activity is taking place to help them feel more relaxed.

Please let us know how everything progresses.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...sound's exciting Maria. Make sure to share some piano music with budgie vocal support down the road if it happens....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like an exciting time indeed! 

Let us know how everything went after things have settled down somewhat 

Best of luck! :clap:


----------



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

thamks everyone i will let yaw know how it goes! Ok Deborah i will make sure to try to keep them relaxed through the crazy next couple of weeks. i dont know much the snow will effect our moving i do know it will make it harder thats for sure!


----------



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

hahaha StarlingWings you picture of your birds in its hat is adorable!! and the hat looks like the one my mom got from my nanny at Christmas hahahaha


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

meme said:


> hahaha StarlingWings you picture of your birds in its hat is adorable!! and the hat looks like the one my mom got from my nanny at Christmas hahahaha


Haha, thank you  Ask your nanny if she makes budgie beanies


----------



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

*haha no*



StarlingWings said:


> Haha, thank you  Ask your nanny if she makes budgie beanies


haha she doesnt  but i might try to hahaha i can somewhat knit so knitting something small shouldnt be hard or i can get my mom to let me borrow one of her crochet needles and i try it that way! i never really was good at crocheting of course i was little at the time hahahaha  but i will try to do something light that. it might be funny to see what the birds would think!!! :laughing:


----------



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

*Moving*

Well we will hopefully be moved completely in by this weekend!!!
And I can't wait!!! hahaha me and my daddy and my momma is ready to be over there! and for my 4 younger brothers i think they are excited they just


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm sure it is an exciting time for the whole family. I hope all goes smooth and your family get's settled in quickly...


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

That’s exciting Best of luck


----------



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

*thank you*



Jonah said:


> I'm sure it is an exciting time for the whole family. I hope all goes smooth and your family get's settled in quickly...


Thanks! me too we have lived there before we are really moving back in haha we fixed it up so we can move in. were like abunch of ants right now going back in forth lol :laughing1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Maria,

I'm sure you are very excited for the move to be complete. 

I've merged your two threads about moving into one.  Please post any additional updates about your moving experience in this thread.*


----------

